# Bohemian Grove- Our world leaders, One bazzar ritual



## sateva9822 (Oct 7, 2008)

If you've never heard of the Bohemian Grove check out the short documentary 1-7 can be found in this link--->     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnpFfBMgfKU 

I'm curious to see what other people think of this...


----------



## Azure (Oct 7, 2008)

Interesting.  I heard some stuff about this on Coast 2 Coast AM.  Some of it is nutty conspiracy theory crap, but some of it has merit.  I'd watch the documentaries, but I have to go to work soon, and haven't the time for a genuine analysis.  Still sav'd and fav'd though, I love stuff like this.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 7, 2008)

Uhm ... I'm watching this.

... and, yeah.


----------



## Jhetmonev (Oct 7, 2008)

I started looking into some of this stuff a couple weeks ago.  I don't know if I actually believe all of it.  I don't know if I want to.  The idea that a bunch of crazy, elite satanists are trying to control the world and kill off most of mankind.  There is a lot of evidence to indicate it, but I doubt we'll find out until it's too late and they've got us by the balls.


Also, if that got you interested, you might want to check out these vids on how the US plans on using martial law to put Americans into concentration camps.  XD  *Feels like a crazy person.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OzUpzafQo0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufxsUCKJ51M&watch_response


----------



## pheonix (Oct 7, 2008)

This is interesting, but don't believe everything the media feeds you. I'll watch the rest later as I don't have time now and I'll give a better opinion on the subject.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 7, 2008)

Look y'all, Occam's Razor, for FUCK'S _SAKE_. Has no one who's seriously read up on this shit internalized that part about the journalist who snuck in and said mostly what they do is indulge in feigned homosexual acts, penis jokes and other juvenile humor? Am I the ONLY one who wouldn't find THAT to be the most telling thing about the leaders of our world? If I'm looking for ONE THING to give me ONE reason why the world is as fucked up as it is that doesn't involve aliens, reptile furries, Egyptian sun niggers gods and Jews (well ok, maybe Jews), don't I want the one that makes some SENSE?!

THE WORLD IS RUN BY _CHILDREN_. They might have gray hair, wrinkles and dicks that resemble pickles, but they're essentially _CHILDREN_.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 7, 2008)

... I think this whole Bohemian Grove conspiracy theory is a thinly veiled attempt by some Christian Talk Show Host to spook us with the old relevations bed time story ...


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 7, 2008)

Revelations is real. It's just always been happening, not something off in the distance and the people screeching about it are just as much a cause of it as the ones they blame it on.


----------



## Azure (Oct 8, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Revelations is real. It's just always been happening, not something off in the distance and the people screeching about it are just as much a cause of it as the ones they blame it on.


Proof?


----------



## Kilre (Oct 8, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Revelations is real. It's just always been happening, not something off in the distance and the people screeching about it are just as much a cause of it as the ones they blame it on.



Flame bait.


----------



## Azure (Oct 8, 2008)

Kilre said:


> Flame bait.


Now that you say it, yeah, it probably is.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 8, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Proof?



It's not obvious to you that a lot of people are damned, always have been, and always will be? That's pretty much the point of Revelations. Despite everything going on in the world right now, I do believe it (and by it, I mean the bullshit) will end and we'll enter an everlasting era of peace and justice. I just don't believe everyone will join us in it.


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 8, 2008)

whoa totally bazzar duude


----------



## Azure (Oct 8, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> It's not obvious to you that a lot of people are damned, always have been, and always will be? That's pretty much the point of Revelations. Despite everything going on in the world right now, I do believe it (and by it, I mean the bullshit) will end and we'll enter an everlasting era of peace and justice. I just don't believe everyone will join us in it.


Huh, interesting.  Still, I don't believe in God, or his metaphorical fairytale book, but you could interpret Revelations as such I suppose, still a stretch to me though.


----------



## nutty (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't believe in god, so it doesn't really bug me what rituals they are doing, as long as they are not hurting anyone else. The thing that bugs me is the concentration of really powerful people that can do bad things with there political power.


----------



## Bobskunk (Jan 28, 2011)

oh please do go on
tell us about the freemasons and the bilderberg group and the five jew bankers that run the world
i'm fucking fascinated by your revelations and that you've found the secrets THEY don't want you to know
i hope you don't drink tap water!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

